# Prius vs Fusion Hybrid vs ???



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

My gen 2 Prius just got totaled. Ouch.

I'm not interested in a new car or even a late model used. I would like to keep it below $6K, which would mean something with a lot of miles already. My deceased Prius had 142K and was still going strong.

My first thought is another Gen. 2 Prius, 2007-09. I happened to see a Fusion Hybrid, but I know nothing about them. What else should I consider?

Also, I saw someone mention not to get a 2010 or 11 Prius. Why?

P.S.: Select is not available in my market so no sense in worrying about that.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm a huge Prius fan and will never buy another kind of car unless some thing spectacular comes along.

I mentioned not to get a 2010/11 due to a problem with the EGR that causes them to burn oil.

My gen 3 puts my gen 2 to shame. The "Power Mode" allows it to be much "peppier" But larger engine and batt. eat a wee bit of cabin room.

I paid $6K for my 2010, Gen 3. Got lucky. It's worth 9 or $10K.

So sorry your Pri got dead. Every one OK?

*Glad your here to write about it!*


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

So get another Prius. I would never buy an american car for this. The Fusion looks better but who cares, don’t think of the Prius as a car, just think of it as a washing machine. It does it’s job and that’s all that matters.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I prefer to have a comfortable car so I went with Fusion. Already had a 2015 but it was getting too many miles on it and guzzled gas in traffic and long rides a bit too much for my tastes. Got a 2017 Hybrid that's now getting me like 600 mi range and fills up from near 0 gas for only like 30 bucks at the cheap gas station in the cut from my house. Now I can ride in style and comfort while being eco friendly.

I agree that Prius is best to go with if you just care about making money since those things are easily the best MPG as far as hybrid goes. Just if you want something comfortable that looks nicer for the pax and still good on gas, I would definitely recommend the Fusion hybrid. I'm super pleased with how little I have to go to the gas station for how nice and roomy of a ride it is. Plus got titanium package so got dual climate, nice big screen and surround sound with sub.

For an American car I feel pretty safe in trusting Ford. Only light that ever came on in my 2015 was traction light but that was already after it got run into the ground with stuff I wasn't worth fixing up any ways with a big lot of mileage on it. I was amazed how far I drove it with little maintenance and no lights ever coming on. I've worked at car dealers before and I would say I've seen a lot of complaints about Chrysler's/Jeep's electronics. My luck with Ford's electronics has been great so far though.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The 2nd generation Prius has a surprisingly large amount of rear-seat leg room for what is considered a small car. I am amazed when I see how little rear-seat leg room some other cars have.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Awesome. Considering the time and money, ya gotta be happy.



AllGold said:


> The 2nd generation Prius has a surprisingly large amount of rear-seat leg room for what is considered a small car. I am amazed when I see how little rear-seat leg room some other cars have.


Had a semi pro basket ball player from one of the Yugoslavian remnents ride in front seat. Was shocked he fit.

Deceptively roomy inside. Front head room for tall folks, ya have to lower seats.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

AllGold said:


> My gen 2 Prius just got totaled. Ouch.
> 
> I'm not interested in a new car or even a late model used. I would like to keep it below $6K, which would mean something with a lot of miles already. My deceased Prius had 142K and was still going strong.
> 
> ...


Just get a Gen 3 and put a good oil catch can on there and maybe eventually do an egr system cleaning just in case.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mechanically you can’t go wrong with a Prius. Many times I’ve taken four adult pax with luggage to the airport without a problem. Pax are frequently amazed by the size of the interior space.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I'm a huge Prius fan and will never buy another kind of car unless some thing spectacular comes along.
> 
> I mentioned not to get a 2010/11 due to a problem with the EGR that causes them to burn oil.
> 
> ...


2010 is actually the 1st Gen-3 Prius. My brother has one since new. Not a single problem. I drove it for 3 weeks when I went to visit him on the west coast a few years back. It was fun driving it in eco mode and driving it like there's an egg under the gas pedal to see how much you can squeeze out of a litre of gas. I managed 3.8L/100km at one point but felt drivers behind me getting just a bit annoyed. Normally though I'd drive it in Sport mode. Almost eliminates the hybrid feel and still gets fuel economy in the mid-fives. 
4th Gen has independent rear suspension and drives nicer. Awesome if you can see past the rear end design and shiny centre console


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, UG. I had a gen 2 and a 2010. Your correct. 2010 is gen 3. the 2008, gen 2 was aged out of the system by uber. And I actually liked it better. Had a tad more room and got slightly better MPG.

Honestly, the only thing I like more and makes the gen 3, 2010 worth it is the "Power Mode"/warp speed button, LoL

But is not like older Prius (Pri's) that gave ya pause when getting on the HWY.

Didn't know that about gen 4s. I really like the firm ride of the single axeled on the older ones.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Yes, UG. I had a gen 2 and a 2010. Your correct. 2010 is gen 3. the 2008, gen 2 was aged out of the system by uber. And I actually liked it better. Had a tad more room and got slightly better MPG.
> 
> Honestly, the only thing I like more and makes the gen 3, 2010 worth it is the "Power Mode"/warp speed button, LoL
> 
> ...


But the Gen 3 Prius also has the I-beam rear axle too. Funny that you like that better LOL. I test drove a gen-4 Prius and thought it drive great. But it was with tech package and I hate (faux) leather interior. Can't get past the weird looks. Prius V is just a dream to drive. And rear seating and trunk space is unmatched. Just so damn ugly. I'm getting the new Camry Hybrid LE with the lithium battery and full trunk space.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really like the Camrys


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The plot thickens. I can get one of several 2011 Fusion Hybrids with less than 55K miles for just under $10K. I can't find ANY Prius with so few miles for that price.

But I still don't know anything about reliability or long-term durability of the Fusion Hybrid.

What do you think?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

There should be some? You could set up alerts at craigslist, car-gurus ETC. I'd avoid car-max. Here, at least. they were always on the high side for similar cars.

Ya made me remember. My first Prii. I had set up a clist alert and forgot about it. A year later a chance great deal came along.

I'd look for one with 5 years until Uber ages out that model year. Just a thunk.

Over my way. $10/13K would get you a pretty nice one.

But if you would be happier with the Fusion, I would suggest test ridding both.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

AllGold said:


> The plot thickens. I can get one of several 2011 Fusion Hybrids with less than 55K miles for just under $10K. I can't find ANY Prius with so few miles for that price.
> 
> But I still don't know anything about reliability or long-term durability of the Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> What do you think?


There's a reason why Prius holds its value so well, and it ain't cuz it's pretty. After I decided on the Camry hybrid my brother told me to give the Accord Hybrid a good look. Also very nice. Leasing manager at the Toyota store doubled for the Honda store next door. He says to me,"I'll sell you either one, I really don't care. But tell me the last time you saw a taxi cab Accord. Or the last time you saw one that wasn't a Toyota."


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> There's a reason why Prius holds its value so well, and it ain't cuz it's pretty. After I decided on the Camry hybrid my brother told me to give the Accord Hybrid a good look. Also very nice. Leasing manager at the Toyota store doubled for the Honda store next door. He says to me,"I'll sell you either one, I really don't care. But tell me the last time you saw a taxi cab Accord. Or the last time you saw one that wasn't a Toyota."


LoL @ "Purty" snork.

And cool he looked out for you like that.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

AllGold said:


> The plot thickens. I can get one of several 2011 Fusion Hybrids with less than 55K miles for just under $10K. I can't find ANY Prius with so few miles for that price.
> 
> But I still don't know anything about reliability or long-term durability of the Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> What do you think?


I bought a 1 owner 2011 Prius 4 with Nav, Solar Roof, clean carfax etc with 57,000 miles for $9,300
It was a private party sale and nearly 100 miles from where I live.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That was an awesome find!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

AllGold said:


> The plot thickens. I can get one of several 2011 Fusion Hybrids with less than 55K miles for just under $10K. I can't find ANY Prius with so few miles for that price.
> 
> But I still don't know anything about reliability or long-term durability of the Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> What do you think?


Can't say about the 11 Fusion Hybrid, but as far as regular Fusions go I know a lady who worked for window company that had 270k miles on her 07 Fusion and said she barely had done any maintenance to it other than the basics. Even as back as 07 I've heard a lot of stuff about Fusions being pretty reliable. Hybrid has more electronics so that can inherently have more electric issues, but so far electronics are good on my current Hybrid Fusion and never really had problem with them on my gas engine one.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Can't say about the 11 Fusion Hybrid, but as far as regular Fusions go I know a lady who worked for window company that had 270k miles on her 07 Fusion and said she barely had done any maintenance to it other than the basics. Even as back as 07 I've heard a lot of stuff about Fusions being pretty reliable. Hybrid has more electronics so that can inherently have more electric issues, but so far electronics are good on my current Hybrid Fusion and never really had problem with them on my gas engine one.


I think you're wrong about the hybrids potentially having more problems just because of electronics. I don't know if any hybrid car from any brand that has problems with the hybrid IMA motor. It's the rest of the car(s) that you have to worry about.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, things didn't go exactly as planned. Due to my credit being absolute garbage, plus having no cash, I wasn't able to get either a Prius or a Fusion Hybrid. I had no choice; there was literally only one vehicle I could get, a Chevy Equinox.

It's actually a very nice vehicle. But it's big and thirsty and instead of the 52.5MPG I was averaging with my Prius, I will probably average less than half that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusions are one of the FEW Ford cars with a transmission that May last over 30,000 miles.
I bought a Ford Escape Hybrid S.U.V.
they can go 200,000 miles plus. 30 mpg SUV.
MY son liked it so i didnt have it long.

Cheap at Government auctions.

Also CHEAP at Govt. Auctions are dedicated Honda Civic C.N.G. cars.
They burn natural gas only.

Almost always have low miles.
Motor pools , the Honda C.N.G. is Last choice because it takes 30 seconds longer to fill up . even longer of you Dont know what youre doing.

C.N.G. station AT the airport where i drive. ( open 24/7) Honda also makes home compressor. ( no Road Tax)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Well, things didn't go exactly as planned. Due to my credit being absolute garbage, plus having no cash, I wasn't able to get either a Prius or a Fusion Hybrid. I had no choice; there was literally only one vehicle I could get, a Chevy Equinox.
> 
> It's actually a very nice vehicle. But it's big and thirsty and instead of the 52.5MPG I was averaging with my Prius, I will probably average less than half that.


Wow. Sorry AG. Must be disappointed. But these things always seem to work out some how.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Che...2_jdAhWSVN8KHUywDbQQ_AUIDigB&biw=1216&bih=739

cool looking cars! Way better lookin' than a Prius.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The Equinox is definitely a nice vehicle. But I've had it long enough now to see firsthand how painful it is at the gas pump compared to the Prius. As I suspected, I will be paying more than double for gas.

Here's the worst part. It is much bigger than the Prius--and happens to be black. But it doesn't qualify for XL, SUV, Black, Select, etc., only X. It has much more room inside; the rear seat leg room is enormous! Much nicer for the pax, but much worse for the driver (me) because of the extra gas expense without any higher service level pay.

Oh, well. I'm just glad to have decent transportation. I will survive.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

PRIUS = TARDIS, which, along with the high MPG makes it a very, very good ride-share ride. It's too bad the PRIUS PRIME only has 4 seats, because the plug-in/electrons only option would further reduce fuel costs.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

man. glad you all pointed out it was a 4 seater. saved me some time.

thanks!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> man. glad you all pointed out it was a 4 seater. saved me some time.
> 
> thanks!


VOLT all the way, but you have to be careful, the Gen1 VOLT (2011-2015) is also ONLY FOUR SEATBELTS.
GEN 2 Volts are still expensive enough in the used market, because 2016 was a partial-model year, and 2017-2018's are pretty much still brand new under warranty (Unless you are doing Rideshare and you've already hit the 50,000miles.)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-how-an-electric-vehicle-can-work-for-rideshare.290805/


----------



## EricReady (Aug 12, 2018)

The CVT transmissions in Fusions are junk. Toyota has been making CVT’s for much longer and have it figured out how to make them last. Ford has not.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Was gonna ask. How is the Volt for longevity?

Be tuff to rival Toyota in that but would like to buy American if even close.

Buying strictly used, mine age out before death by natural causes. Even our conventual powered Toyotas get junked due to dumb stuff and not drive chain issues. Normally over 300K miles.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I'm a huge Prius fan and will never buy another kind of car unless some thing spectacular comes along.
> 
> I mentioned not to get a 2010/11 due to a problem with the EGR that causes them to burn oil.
> 
> ...


I echo your sentiments.
Prius is the perfect rideshare , High MPG & Low maintenance 
Our profits are Razor thin
With a Prius u maximin your ROI


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

EricReady said:


> The CVT transmissions in Fusions are junk. Toyota has been making CVT's for much longer and have it figured out how to make them last. Ford has not.


It makes me nervous that Toyota even went that route. I'm curious to see how long they last on the orginal transmission.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The CVTs crack me up. Exact same thing on a scooter. It's brilliant and amazing they got it to work so well on some thing as big as a car. 

But at the end of the day, it's a big rubber band. Like ya gotta wind 'em up before driving or something. 

And it lasts longer than a conventual transmission!? Really amazing.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> It makes me nervous that Toyota even went that route. I'm curious to see how long they last on the orginal transmission.


Reminder: Toyota is the Worlds largest automobile manufacture for a reason


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Reminder: Toyota is the Worlds largest automobile manufacture for a reason


I would be the first to know. Had a camry with 350K miles, Corolla that lasted 270K miles and currently a toyota truck with 275k miles. If their CVTs last that long and then some, I would be very impressed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rideshare2870 said:


> I would be the first to know. Had a camry with 350K miles, Corolla that lasted 270K miles and currently a toyota truck with 275k miles. If their CVTs last that long and then some, I would be very impressed.


That and more RS2870. I've actually never heard or had one fail. My last prii had over 300K. (Uber made me trade it in as it aged out.13 calendar years old)

Taxi/cab companies get 400 to 500K out of them.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> That and more RS2870. I've actually never heard or had one fail. My last prii had over 300K. (Uber made me trade it in as it aged out.13 calendar years old)
> 
> Taxi/cab companies get 400 to 500K out of them.


But that's not with a CVT. They're still too new to find out. Also, I've never had any transmission issue with any Toyota either.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

The Prius C has been around since 2012 and has always had CVT. I think the Toyota CVT has been around since 2o1o in the Camry. Not totally sure.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> The Prius C has been around since 2012 and has always had CVT. I think the Toyota CVT has been around since 2o1o in the Camry. Not totally sure.


What are you talking about???? The Toyota CVT has been around since the first Prius rolled off the assembly line in 2004.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

VictorD said:


> What are you talking about???? The Toyota CVT has been around since the first Prius rolled off the assembly line in 2004.


Thanks. Yeah, I have no clue what the original Gen. 1 Prius (2001-2003) had in there, but since 2004, all Prii have had a CVT and it is bulletproof.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I have no clue what the original Gen. 1 Prius (2001-2003) had in there, but since 2004, all Prii have had a CVT and it is bulletproof.


I don't know about "bulletproof." However, I do know that the Prius has been using the same ****** in the Prius since the first Prius was built for the '98 model year. The _true _first-gen Prii were sold only in Japan. Starting with the 2002 model year, the second-gen Prii were sold here.

Note: the Prius has never used a true CVT transmission. The Prius has used what's known as a Power Split Transmission, dubbed by Toyota the Hybrid Synergy Drive which is an electronically-controlled CVT (eCVT), allowing the transmission to be powered by either the battery or combustion engine.


----------

